# Where to use a cast net



## WildSideC (Apr 26, 2015)

Just got my net 3 days ago, starting with a tiny net since I myself am small, under 5'5" and less than 105 lbs. I'll be working my way up the sizes once I am comfortable throwing the size I am at currently, which is a 3 ft one. I am trying to find a good spot that is plentiful in bait. So far I've been catching half dollar sized flounder and menhaden. However I'd like to catch some pin fish or maybe mullet. Thanks for the help.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

1 menhaden are good bait!
2. I take issue with 5'5' being small. when I was young (quite a while ago), 5'5' was the average. 
anyway use the menhaden- better than pinfish


----------



## WildSideC (Apr 26, 2015)

Even if the menhaden are about an inch long? They are babies. Can I still use them?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

yes to the menhaden. if you really want pin fish, the rocks off fort pickens have a lot. I have done better with small ( smaller than 5'5") pieces of squid on small hooks or a sabiki rig.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Any pier or boat launch from now till the end of summer should have plenty of bait fish. 
Be very careful if your gonna throw it near rocks. Rocks will destroy your net in one hangup. 
You can also throw it up. The edge of grass beds.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I was in Weeks Bay, surrounded by 10-12" mullet today. 10' net was in the bucket in my closet. All I had was a 5' bait net.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Chum the water on a shallow grass flat with some chicken leg pieces or bread or something. Wade patiently. With a 3 foot net, your gonna need a way to get the bait huddled up. Haven't done this first hand... just think it would work. I have a pin fish trap that I put chicken legs in... let it soak for a day and it'll be loaded with pins.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Can dog food works pretty good as chum.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

1. Find grass near shore on any bay, flat or ICW
2. Throw net on grass
3. Profit


Also, what was said above about boat ramps or docks is spot on.


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

submariner said:


> 1 menhaden are good bait!
> 2. I take issue with 5'5' being small. when I was young (quite a while ago), 5'5' was the average.
> anyway use the menhaden- better than pinfish


Really? I have caught them before in my cast net and baited them on circle hooks and have NEVER caught anything.


----------

